# Man nehme sich vor dem Performaxx-Anlegerbrief in Acht



## serj (19 Februar 2010)

Hab mal wieder was gemeines entdeckt, der Performaxx-Anlegerbrief...
durch ein simples kostenloses Gewinnspiel von bmw hat man die tolle Möglichkeit, den Anlegerbrief anzutesten, 2 Ausgaben lang...
wenn man aber nicht schnell genug kündigt, so wird daraus automatisch ein kostspieliger Vertrag
aber lest selbst



> *Der Anlegerbrief erscheint wöchentlich jeweils Samstag, umfasst ca. 15 Seiten und wird Ihnen per Email im PDF-Format zugestellt. *
> * Downloaden Sie ein ht*p://w*w.performaxx-anlegerbrief.de/downloads/performaxx-anlegerbrief-probeexemplar.pdf. *
> *Probeabonnement
> Das Probeabonnement umfasst 2 Ausgaben. Während des Probeabonnements können Sie den Performaxx-Anlegerbrief vollkommen kosten- und risikenfrei testen. Sollten Sie nicht wünschen, dass Ihr Abonnement nach Ablauf des Probeabonnements automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerabonnement umgewandelt wird, haben Sie das Recht, das Abonnement vor Erhalt der dritten Ausgabe schriftlich per Email, Fax oder Post zu widerrufen: *
> ...


da fehlen einem echt die Worte


----------

